# SO..............Who`s got the best looking TT on here?.



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Clearly you cant vote for yourself :wink:

Ive always been a big fan of TT4PJ `s one:....


----------



## Colin240sport (Jan 17, 2008)

MattyR

Legs old one

that smooth low grey one on TH lines


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi,

What about having the best TTC and TTR then a head to head?.... :wink:

Everyone will have their own personal favorite.....

Must say there are loads of really cool and beautiful cars here... 

Cheers
Bobski


----------



## Beltway (Jan 5, 2008)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and what works for some doesn't for others! I like aspects of ALL the cars here; as for one standing out above all the rest? hard to say.


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

*Mine,* 

If only because of Colour :wink:

HappyTTing
Hog.

PS.I think there all beautifull,in different ways tho !!!


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Would have to be Caney's engine bay bling in Gizmox's car, with a set of Breyton avalanche alloys and CliveD's Twin scroll engine  Now that would be one hell of a car.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

My top 5 are:

1. Dolfan










2. TTej










3. Kam










4. Cam V6










5. Yellow










Other impressionable TTs Include:

Leg's old one...










Waks...










Jay Gemsons










ezz's










PissTT's










Robs Old TT










Rich's ABT Roadster










Graham's Old Roadster










mac1967/Clarko's TT










Phil's Roadster










Juber's Roadster










HC's Roadster










Or My Roadster?! Maybe?!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Wheres the smiley icon that says:

This Thread Is Useless without Pictures!


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Hark said:


> Wheres the smiley icon that says:
> 
> This Thread Is Useless without Pictures!


We all have pictures in our heads of the other members cars look like.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i've added pics, see above


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

very nice cars to


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


>


I vote for Geoff's in the pic above, easily the nicest one on here. I understand the previous owner is one of the nicest guys around, very stylish and hung like a rutting Rhino.


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Leg,

Where did you get your tinted rear lights from on your 'old' TT :?:

Ta

E


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Mine aint too shabby [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Tinted lights come from the TT shop


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

PissTT....

Whos TT is yr favourite?

The original post says you *CANT* vote for yr own


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

I think it has to be TTej. But it is very close between Legs, Waks and yours


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ok so how about we say....

Choose your Best -

Coupe:

Roadster:

From now on.... 

Mines nothing to go by.... so dont feel bad not choosing mine.....


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

OK   

Coupe: TTej

Roadster: AdamTTR


----------



## SeanTT (Jul 19, 2007)

Well as ive sold it, its not mine anymore... so i vote my old one :wink:

But otherwise my favourite is probably Adams, and used to like DavidG i think his name was :? With the Kingfisher Blue and Anis Leather.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

PissTT said:


> I think it has to be TTej. *But it is very close between Legs*, Waks and yours


You might wanna re-phrase that ! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> PissTT said:
> 
> 
> > I think it has to be TTej. *But it is very close between Legs*, Waks and yours
> ...


lol :lol:


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

qooqiiu said:


> Clearly you cant vote for yourself :wink:
> 
> Ive always been a big fan of TT4PJ `s one:....


Agreed TT4PJ for the best roadster and TTEJ for the best coupe :wink:

Oh I could list all the guys I liked but hey thats not what you asked :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Stub said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly you cant vote for yourself :wink:
> ...


thats you crossed off my xmas card list...... hmph!

:wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, the best looking TT is obviously mine  :wink: 
[oh, I'm not voting for myself - just stating the obvious]


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

Roadster - AdamTTR or Yellows

Coupe Tej or Leg

Sorry i couldnt pci between tthem so chose 2 for each :lol: - interesting choice for me also as i like Silver / Avus TT's as well normally


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

As I can't vote for my own car how about this one

















Quite possibly the most complete car on the forum from engine bling to stereo sing the car ticked all the boxes in my eyes :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

My vote

Coupe Tej

Roadster Adam TTR

Yan


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

Think ezz has reallly nice looking/modded example


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

No one voting for mine then :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Thanks for the nice comments on my roadster. However, I think the best coupe has to go to Mark's french creation from the Citreon tv ad of a transformer!


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

this one :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

conlechi said:


> No one voting for mine then :roll:


pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

conlechi said:


> No one voting for mine then :roll:


 i'm voting from my mobile so its not possible to see all the picks but have to stick up for conlechi here i love his sig pic its one of my fave looking on here but not keen on the other wheels the qs's look much better !!


----------



## DAZ3247 (Oct 30, 2007)

Coupe vote goes to MattyR's Glacier Blue.
Roadster would be Adam's or Yellows.


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

i'm voting from my mobile so its not possible to see all the picks but have to stick up for conlechi here i love his sig pic its one of my fave looking on here but not keen on the other wheels the qs's look much better

obvious you cant see his car all in bits at the mo
:lol: :lol:

marks car does look the buisness !!!!!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well as others have voted for their old TT's which they haven't got anymore then so am I. :wink:


































Wonder where it is now? 

Graham


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Graham and Rich (rusty) I've just updated my post on page 1 with your car pics


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks Adam. :wink:

Graham


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> Graham and Rich (rusty) I've just updated my post on page 1 with your car pics


Oh that pic is old - loads of mods since then... 

Do you ever read your PMs? :wink:

cheers

rich


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Graham and Rich (rusty) I've just updated my post on page 1 with your car pics
> ...


i havent got any pms from you?!

pm me a recent pic and i'll update!


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Heeeeyyyyy,

All great cars, but no one gonna vote for mine??? lol! :?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

oooooooh lets add that to page 1!


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

tin top - Legs (it wil always be Legs creation even with a new owner)

mid life crisis - TT4J

What can I say, I like the colour black.

Least favourite tin top - the wifes (it costs me the earth and Im always fixing the thing. Should have bought a TVR, it would have been less trouble :lol: )

Simon


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> i havent got any pms from you?!
> 
> pm me a recent pic and i'll update!


Hi Adam,

PMd you a couple of weeks ago about next weekend and I think DeanTT was gonna call you this weekend... :roll:

No up-to-date pics as yet, it's pouring down out there right now... :?

Cheers

rich

PM me details...


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

will let you know Rich as soon as but judging by this weather might be a couple of months so we can almost guarantee the weather....


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> will let you know Rich as soon as but judging by this weather might be a couple of months so we can almost guarantee the weather....


Okay mate. Don't leave it too late to cancel as it's Easter next weekend and I've other obligations to consider!

Maybe we should postpone anyway?! :roll:

Out for the rest of the day so catch you later.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

I vote for Legs old one in the Coupe field and Adams for the Roadster although I do like Waks, Rich's ABT, Phils roadster, Marks new turbo beast, Kams, Cam V6 and GEMs!!!!

ONce I get some new wheels maybe mine can fit in somewhere!!!


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

someone might have a pretty good looking TT when they buy mine   

:wink:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

luciferlee said:


> someone might have a pretty good looking TT when they buy mine
> 
> :wink:


No they wont, cos ur not selling - I FORBID IT!!!!!!!!!

Now back you your room with no dinner until you come down and apologise, LIKE U MEAN IT !!!!!!!


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

CamV6 said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > someone might have a pretty good looking TT when they buy mine
> ...


  but im starving, REALLY starving :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

luciferlee said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > luciferlee said:
> ...


you heard your mother... now get back in your room........


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

many nice cars on here, but kam tt, is what made me choose my combo, so thanks to him ;-)

another avus i liked ttnick:



















at the time i was looking, omen666 with his 19" sportec and big, huge brakes!


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

This TTs on this forum are credit to you all. I've never seen a better looking and more well cared for group of cars in all my life. 8)

Can't honestly say which is my favourite coz I love looooooads of them. 
I'm spoilt for choice. 
John.


----------



## anty1985 (Oct 5, 2007)

no votes for mine either?


----------



## DPM (Mar 2, 2006)

I couldn't say one inparticular, as said above they really are a credit to you all. The level of standards is immense!

Damian @ DPM


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Adam TTR said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > CamV6 said:
> ...


no, wont do it, goin out with my mates down tescos carpark :roll:


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

bollocks then  i vote for mine.... 


















and ttej










o and the 1 right at the back










and sorry but i dont do ragtops... girls car :wink:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

ezz said:


> bollocks then  i vote for mine....
> and sorry but i dont do ragtops... girls car :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
John.


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

tough to pick 1,,,,,so gonna go for a split decision Mattyr and even though he has gone over to the dark side candyTT


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

i like this one... 










TTej's car is lovely though, definitely gets my vote!


----------



## anty1985 (Oct 5, 2007)

> bollocks then i vote for mine....
> and sorry but i dont do ragtops... girls car


I think a few people may disagree with the soft top being a girls car matey


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

> sorry but i dont do ragtops... girls car


PMSL :lol: ur gonna get flamed now, hmmm you may have a point there buddy :wink:


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

still a girls car :-* ha but young man that cut hair look good in them too :-*


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

anty1985 said:


> > bollocks then i vote for mine....
> > and sorry but i dont do ragtops... girls car
> 
> 
> I think a few people may disagree with the soft top being a girls car matey


I'm with Anty, the roadster all day long.....young bloke in a soft top, the ladies love it.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Jonybravo said:


> anty1985 said:
> 
> 
> > > bollocks then i vote for mine....
> ...


Hiya,
Proper sports cars only have TWO seats. :roll:
Think I had better duck now! :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Proper sports cars only have TWO seats. :roll:
> Think I had better duck now! :lol:


Thats so true :!:


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> Jonybravo said:
> 
> 
> > anty1985 said:
> ...


Your right fella..... the only thing is that the TT is not a sports car :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ezz said:


> and sorry but i dont do ragtops... girls car :wink:


I'm not gonna flame him because if I had a face like that i'd also want a hard top with tinted windows...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> ezz said:
> 
> 
> > and sorry but i dont do ragtops... girls car :wink:
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And darkness 24/7...

:roll:


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Has anyone got either a post 2002 facelift spec. mk1 225 Coupe with UNMARKED oem 9 RS4 spokes, all standard with no bodywork mods, totally UNMARKED bofywork with well looked after matt finish leather in the following combos:

Raven Black/ Grey leather

Moro Blue / Silver leather

Avus Silver / Red leather

Brilliant Silver / Black leather

then IMHO you have the best looking TT on here. 8) :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ChadW said:


> Has anyone got either a post 2002 facelift spec. mk1 225 Coupe with UNMARKED oem 9 RS4 spokes, all standard with no bodywork mods, totally UNMARKED bofywork with well looked after matt finish leather in the following combos:
> 
> Raven Black/ Grey leather
> 
> ...


Well mine is a completely unmarked pre 2002. And as it's only done 155k miles it doen't need a facelife just yet :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Got to add Juber's into the mix now with it's new wheels! :lol:










Alan W


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

oh yesssssssssssssssss....... i'll copy over to page 1....


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

like those wheels a lot!

On a porka


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

ha you might as well put "scottys" 1 with the 20" rims,seeing now all the girls are putting ragtops up :wink: :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Has to be a MKII, not a MKI.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Has to be a MKII, not a MKI.


Cant we ban this japanese TV salesman?

:lol:


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

from his sig, looks like he has a focus ST..... or is that a mark 2?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Come on guys this is not that back to the 80s drama program. We are in the real world now.

O hail the might quattro - as long as its a MKII.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Agree with Tosh, has to be a mk2. This one is particularly nice...










Get that one on the front page Adam me ole mucker.


----------



## euroluv69 (Apr 24, 2007)

i'll throw mine up there too.... :lol: i just wish we had that kind of scene out here in the states. :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Leg said:


> Agree with Tosh, has to be a mk2. This one is particularly nice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sure yours was black. or was this one of the mods?
Still doesnt look like it could go round a corner. :?

Best looking MKI would have to be a qS, rest all look the same.


----------



## anty1985 (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't say ttr are better than coupes but wait till the 3 or maybe 4 days of summer we get this year, then who's laughin!


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

hahahah there are some modest people on here isnâ€™t there :lol:

I think all the people that voted their own car should win a little prize of a picture of their car with a frame engraved with "your so special" on it :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

anty1985 said:


> I wouldn't say ttr are better than coupes but wait till the 3 or maybe 4 days of summer we get this year, then who's laughin!


Ice-cream van owners?


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> anty1985 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say ttr are better than coupes but wait till the 3 or maybe 4 days of summer we get this year, then who's laughin!
> ...


----------



## anty1985 (Oct 5, 2007)

not sure about the ice creams but never the less- TTR all the way, defo have a 240 thou so guess there's a part of me that would love a hardtop.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

anty1985 said:


> there's a part of me that would love a hardtop.


We have that option too....


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

mac1967 said:


> Heeeeyyyyy,
> 
> All great cars, but no one gonna vote for mine??? lol! :?


I'll vote for yours mac. It's right on the nose for me. It's sleek, understated, nice colour, great wheels. Yep.

As a point of interest, one thing that I don't like on a TT is 'fussy' wheels, y'know, rivets, gothic spokes and stuff. The TT is very art deco - Bauhaus actually - in design and for my money it needs wheels of a similar disposition, not like something off a scooby.


----------



## HC (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

HC said:


>


This has got to go in Adam...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> Nick


It's different Nick! 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Nick
> ...


Wasn't aimed at the car above, looks great, as do most in this thread in fact 

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


Board not working properly for you either then..? :?


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

This is my 1st vote........


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Juber said:


> This is my 1st vote........


Has that been 'shopped? Blue headlights... :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Banner ad's are screwed for all I would imagine.

But I just felt this thread is lacking a certain errrm, electric blue colour maybe  

Nick


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Does my old car not even make the top three


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:



> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


Apart from the one above I take it? :roll:

Tin top? :roll:

Kingfisher? :roll:

Vortex? :roll:

Cheers

Rich :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Apart from the one above I take it? :roll:
> 
> Tin top? :roll:
> 
> ...


I know, he posted that one as I was replying. 

Oh well.

Nick


----------



## CraigKORE (Sep 17, 2005)




----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> HC said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Its there!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

CraigKORE said:


>


Needs lowering...

...onto mine... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

No spacers required... :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

Cheers

Rich :wink:


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> CraigKORE said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


PMSL two's up Rich!

I change my vote to that little thing in red :wink:


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh also notice she was drapped over a coupe, it would be a "he" drapped over roadster, for the ladies :lol:


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Arse the size of titanic!!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone got either a post 2002 facelift spec. mk1 225 Coupe with UNMARKED oem 9 RS4 spokes, all standard with no bodywork mods, totally UNMARKED bofywork with well looked after matt finish leather in the following combos:
> ...


Mmm yellow.....no sorry not for me. :roll: :lol:


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

CraigKORE said:


>


Nice legs shame about the rims? 8) :lol:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

ChadW said:


> CraigKORE said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> CraigKORE said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I'd lower onto that, sorry, I'd lower that...



Nick


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Got to add Juber's into the mix now with it's new wheels! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for me it def has to be Jubers for the convertible and Tej for the coupe 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi All,
Ragtop has to be yellowTT
Coupe, that's a tough one. But I did like the colour combo of camV6 when I saw it at Donnington.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Love_iTT said:


> Well as others have voted for their old TT's which they haven't got anymore then so am I. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/424259.htm



Nick


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Juber, what sort of adaptor did you have to use for those wheels? I was enquiring about this wheel but was told there is no way for it fit on my car! :?


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

What if the question was â€œ who has the most desirable TT?â€

My vote then would be Conlechi (Markâ€™s)

It has great styling, good power keeping the drivability, great suspension mods and the interior mods?

Are looks the be all?


----------

